# Beverly Sills Iris



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I post thousands of garden photos every year on Instagram, but not everyday do I get to mix my hobbies and post photos of a flower honoring our beloved Beverly Sills. In the photo they are the pink iris. The lady gardener was a native of Arkansas and brought them all up with her in her luggage. 
Years ago I got in several garden magazines with a garden I worked on. The only other diva flower I ran into was the Helen Traubel Rose, which we have in our rose garden in Seattle.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Oh. I thought, "I didn't know Sills sang the role of Iris, how would that have worked?"

N.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

The Conte said:


> Oh. I thought, "I didn't know Sills sang the role of Iris, how would that have worked?"
> 
> N.


I also fell for that one... :lol:


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I post thousands of garden photos every year on Instagram, but not everyday do I get to mix my hobbies and post photos of a flower honoring our beloved Beverly Sills. In the photo they are the pink iris. The lady gardener was a native of Arkansas and brought them all up with her in her luggage.
> Years ago I got in several garden magazines with a garden I worked on. The only other diva flower I ran into was the Helen Traubel Rose, which we have in our rose garden in Seattle.


There is also the *Maria Callas rose*, bred in France, 1965. In the U.S., it is known as the "Miss All-American Beauty Rose." It is available in the U.S. under that name, but as the "Maria Callas rose" everywhere else. 
In my opinion, if you're going to name your rose after Maria Callas, it should properly be a *red* rose, which was Maria's favorite color. But this one is of a quite unusual hue.









There was an exemple in the Rose Garden at Golden Gate Park, San Francisco a few decades ago, which I visited. I'm not sure it's still there. There was also a report that a Brazilian breeder had produced one that he named after Callas, which was a lighter pink.

On another note, Sills as Mascagni's *Iris* would've been interesting to hear. There was once a performance of *Aida* in which she sang, in New Jersey, I think. A rabid Sills fan I once knew gave me a cassette tape of the performance. Unfortunately, I don't recall what she sounded like, but it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

VitellioScarpia said:


> I also fell for that one... :lol:


So did I.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Being that I share this natal day with Bubbles, I thank you for the lovely Irises.
Divine.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is the Helen Traubel Rose. We forget how famous she was back in her day!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Lily Pons Rose. I guessed she would have one and I was right.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

post deleted , not worth it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In Germany this rose is known as the






Annelise Rothenburger Rose


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In Germany this rose is known as the
> View attachment 136716
> Annelise Rothenburger Rose


Anneliese Rothenberger is my favorite Germanic sopranos! So glad she had a rose named after her.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In Germany this rose is known as the
> View attachment 136716
> Annelise Rothenburger Rose


A Rothenberger is a Rothenberger is a Rothenberger.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I love roses, they take time and patience to care for, but definitely worth it when you see the blooms!

N.


----------

